# feeders



## mainelybees (Mar 25, 2001)

I use the ZipLock Baggie Feeder I found on this website, it seems to work great and there is less cleanup. I built "mini" supers from 4" pine strapping from the lumberyard so the bees have a smaller space to heat. Works great, give it a try.

David

------------------
Maine-ly Bees
David Wallace and Family
Bowdoinham, ME
[email protected]


----------



## Glenn West (Feb 1, 2000)

What about this design don't you like? --> http://www.beesource.com/plans/mfeeder.htm


----------



## Andrey (Jul 17, 2001)

I used top feeder works greate. I made them from the plans that I got from Beesource.com site.

Good luck,
Andrey.


----------



## pancho (Nov 5, 2001)

Hello,
I made the feeder from the plans from beesource also .
I think it works fantastic!
No problems,Good luck.
Don't for get to test whatever feeder you choose with water for a day, checking for leaks.Finding the leak after you install it could be messy!

[This message has been edited by pancho (edited May 03, 2002).]


----------



## Eman (Apr 14, 2002)

What did you use to seal the feeder so it didn't leak? What material did you use for the bottom of the feeder?


----------



## Andrey (Jul 17, 2001)

Mine was leaking pretty bad when I first put it together, and I did not check for leaks. So ants around hive were real happy.







I use clear silicon to seal the leaks. For bottom board I used regular plywood.


----------



## pancho (Nov 5, 2001)

I followed the plans and used 1/4 inch plywood with 2 coats of poly(might have been 3),Then sealed joints and corners with paraffin wax(Gulf Wax canning) as I do not have beeswax yet.
Good Luck
Pancho


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

I have one of these feeders on each of my 8 hives. When I stopped feeding, I left them there instead of the inner cover and lifted the outer cover for ventilation. I've found bees up there fanning on hot days. With the screen bottom boards, I had no clustering outside on the hottest days. One could also put water in them in a real hot spell.


----------

